# New Jotul - F 55



## spirilis (Jan 4, 2012)

I just saw this on the Jotul North America facebook page so I'm relaying it to a thread here...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l10bnq_TQjU

Looks like it's almost 3cf, Cast Iron outer/Steel inner construction just like the Rangeley, Non-Catalytic burn tubes, no ash pan or top load, supposedly improved door handle/latch, claims ~10hr burn and 2000sf (Tim the presenter in the video claims it's heating his 2200sf house with no problem), uses firebrick on the side and bottom which lets them rate it for ember protection only underneath, no R-value required.
Also with rear heat shield and an optional flue collar heat shield + double wall pipe, it can have 6 inches rear clearance.
Cast iron/Stainless Steel baffle system has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## certified106 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hmmm looks like a nice stove for sure. Seems like they are coming out with more hybrid type stoves utilizing the welded firebox and cast iron outer layer sort of like a PE and now they throw in a stainless and cast baffle system with a lifetime gaurantee like PE  lol. I really like the idea of a firebox with no cemented seams to worry about with the advantage of cast thermal mass still on the outside of the stove. I for one think it's about time more of the manufacturers are leaning towards the stainless baffle systems with a lifetime guarantee making for a stove with zero maintenance costs.  I would have given the Rangley a very close look had they been available when I was in the market for a new stove.


----------



## spirilis (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah, seems like they admitted defeat on the Rangeley's top-load feature and designed a workhorse with tight clearances instead.  Sounds like a nice option, wonder what the price point will be (goes on sale Feb 1)


----------



## MarkinNC (Jan 4, 2012)

That looks like a stove that would appeal to me, simple, rugged, and you can tuck it close to a wall.  I wonder if the firebox is roughly square in dimension so you can burn NS and EW?


----------



## Bub381 (Jan 4, 2012)

I wonder if the firebox is the same size.


----------



## ddddddden (Jan 4, 2012)

I seem to recall some mention of a barebones version of the Rangeley being in the works.  I think this is it.  Take the top-loading mechanism out of the F50 and stack the wood higher -->   "almost-3-cu-ft" F55.  Looks like a tough competitor, if priced agressively, which is probably the idea.  Can't wait to see the thermometer option.


----------



## Bub381 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ya i noticed the thermometer.lol


----------



## spirilis (Jan 4, 2012)

Lol they should toss in the fireplace gloves from the Rangeley and a 100ct box of Supercedars for free ;-)


----------



## Bub381 (Jan 5, 2012)

They do toss the long gloves in.10-4 on the super cedars


----------



## Todd (Jan 5, 2012)

I'd rather have the top loader. I also wish they would offer a cat model like they use to.


----------



## Bretonburner (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks like we bought our Rangely too soon. We would much prefer  no top loading because of the way the Rangely has designed this feature and also no ash drawer.
The stainless steel baffle and life time warranty also looks like a plus.

Oh well,  better luck next time.

btw,  we have put a steel plate  over the grate in the stove and do not use the ash drawer. Now we can get a good base of hot coals and regulate the amount of ash we want to keep. When there is too much ash we just have to shovel it out. The firebricks on the bottom  in this new model  seem like a great idea.


----------



## begreen (Jan 5, 2012)

Having run both, I don't miss top loading, at all. And I have a lot more hair on my arm to prove it. I think this is a smart move for Jotul, ME. One of the reasons the T6 was attractive to me was simplicity. The T55 looks like a pretty simple stove. If it's priced competitively it should do well, especially on the east coast.


----------



## spirilis (Jan 5, 2012)

Todd said:
			
		

> I'd rather have the top loader. I also wish they would offer a cat model like they use to.


For whatever it's worth, I tossed in the cat idea as a suggestion on their facebook page... there was a post by them back in Dec. asking for product ideas.


----------



## waltdog (Jan 5, 2012)

Its a good looking stove!, while the top load feature is nice as time goes by I have used it less...

No ash pan tho?


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm with ya Walt.  I hardly ever top load the Rangeley.  Can get a little smoke in the house under certain conditions and have to move my thermometer and steamer to do it.  Just easier to front load although it can get messy if the ash is deep in the firebox.

Love those gloves they included!

The F55 looks great but I miss the top the Rangeley has.  Straight black just doesn't have the wow that attracted me to the Rangeley in the first place.  Top loading wouldn't be missed but the ash pan would be.  I like the Rangeley's ash pan design with the wide, flat grate to allow ash to fall through.  I want that door handle from the video! Looking around for the handle is getting annoying.

The F55 should be a run-away seller if the price is under the Rangeley.  Actually if it were under $2K it'd be tough NOT to recommend or buy this thing unless you needed or wanted a small stove.


----------



## Bretonburner (Jan 5, 2012)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> I'm with ya Walt.  I hardly ever top load the Rangeley.  Can get a little smoke in the house under certain conditions and have to move my thermometer and steamer to do it.  Just easier to front load although it can get messy if the ash is deep in the firebox.
> 
> Love those gloves they included!
> 
> ...



We have the Rangely and were very dissatisfied with the fall away handle. We got in touch with  Jotul and they offered us the newly designed handle. It is great. As Tim says in the video, same action as the old handle, but it stays cool and does not fall off.
Ask your supplier to get in touch with Jotul about the handle and complain about the old one.
There are 2 things we are wodering about the new design of stove. What is the size of the firebox and what will the price be.


----------



## jrcurto (Jan 5, 2012)

The Stainless Steel plate on the Rangeley definitely gives it a highlight I would miss.  I stopped emptying my ash pan and leave it full, just removing ash from the fire box when needed.  The stove runs remarkably better this way and the full ash pan helps the primary air draw.  I have a key damper and with it closed and the primary open, I get impressive burns and secondaries.  I use the front load for normal ops.  As far as the top load, when the time comes to bank that baby full with nice splits of Ash or Oak, it guarantees overnight burn and early morning Chernobyl coals.  Of course I will have to play with the F55 at my local dealer when it shows up.

Stay warm, Jim


----------



## Bub381 (Jan 5, 2012)

I had Rocky's contact Jotul and they told me i can't get this new handle until the 55 comes into circulation in the 1st quarter of the year.Also they wouldn't comment on the price of the handle.


----------



## Bub381 (Jan 5, 2012)

Same clearances as the 50 TL


----------



## KennyK (Jan 13, 2012)

Okay folks, this may cause a stir...

I just got word from a Jotul deal that I've been talking with... price on the F55: $2199. Again, this is word from a Massachusetts Jotul dealer, I'm just the messenger!


----------



## Bretonburner (Jan 13, 2012)

KennyK,
Do you know what the size of the new firebox is ? Is it different than the older version ?


----------



## Bretonburner (Jan 13, 2012)

OOps sorry, i did  not see the previous  post regarding same clearences.  T :bug:   That is good news.


----------



## KennyK (Jan 13, 2012)

Bretonburner said:
			
		

> KennyK,
> Do you know what the size of the new firebox is ? Is it different than the older version ?



If you watch the video that starts this strand (which is really cool!) "Tim, the wood stove guy" says that the firebox is "almost 3 cubic feet." 

Kenny


----------



## Bretonburner (Jan 13, 2012)

KennyK said:
			
		

> Okay folks, this may cause a stir...
> 
> I just got word from a Jotul deal that I've been talking with... price on the F55: $2199. Again, this is word from a Massachusetts Jotul dealer, I'm just the messenger!



We live in Canada and I do not know whether the new price is higher or lower than the original Rangely in the U.S.  Prices  can be quite different in Canada.


----------



## begreen (Jan 13, 2012)

Do we know yet whether the F55 will have the option of steel or castiron sides like the Rangeley? Or will it be castiron or steel jacket only?


----------



## summit (Jan 13, 2012)

KennyK said:
			
		

> Bretonburner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tim is my Jotul Rep. This F55 is basically a Rangely w/out the top lod, baffle moved upwards to allow for more fiebox room.


----------



## Bub381 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm not sure on the clearances,i just meant the 50 has that close clearance as well.


----------



## mikepinto65 (Jan 13, 2012)

I wonder what the result would be if I lined my ash pan with fire brick...Might be time for an experiment.


----------



## Bub381 (Jan 13, 2012)

Wouldn't a pan of ash be the same,or sand? Just askin.


----------



## mikepinto65 (Jan 13, 2012)

Bub381 said:
			
		

> Wouldn't a pan of ash be the same,or sand? Just askin.



Not sure...maybe the bricks would hold heat better, but who knows? Just wondering if that attributes at all to the longer burn time he is stating.


----------



## Bretonburner (Jan 13, 2012)

We have put a steel plate ,which we just happened to have, on top of the grate  in the firebox. It has made a big difference in how the stove burns.   When we get too much ash, we just shovel it out. Nothing goes into the ash pan.


----------



## barnuba (Jan 14, 2012)

mikepinto65 said:
			
		

> I wonder what the result would be if I lined my ash pan with fire brick...Might be time for an experiment.



Not to hijack the thread - but I had the same thought about lining the ashpan of my Castine ashpan with firebricks based on what I saw on the video.  My original thread did not get any legs...

Do you guys/gals think this would add any value?


----------



## Bub381 (Jan 14, 2012)

I just started leaving my ashpan full and shoveling ash when i need to out of the firebox,should've listened.I'll take this anyday over emptying the ashpan and then scraping and cleaning the ash compartment beacause of the overflow that is scraped off from pulling the ashpan.


----------



## begreen (Jan 14, 2012)

barnuba said:
			
		

> mikepinto65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Firebrick is cheap, so no harm in trying. But with a good layer of ash insulating on top I'm not sure how much difference you would notice. Let us know.


----------



## waltdog (Jan 14, 2012)

KennyK said:
			
		

> Okay folks, this may cause a stir...
> 
> I just got word from a Jotul deal that I've been talking with... price on the F55: $2199. Again, this is word from a Massachusetts Jotul dealer, I'm just the messenger!



If that is the price it ends up being then I think they missed the mark by several hundred dollars, $2199 is exactly what I paid for my Rangeley w/ cast sides. 

Also noticed this: "optional flue collar heat shield"


----------



## Todd (Jan 14, 2012)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> barnuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is the ash grate removable? You may be able to get a little more fire box volume by replacing the grate with fire bricks. I thought about doing this with my Keystone, it would give me about a 3" deeper fire box.


----------



## mikepinto65 (Jan 14, 2012)

Todd said:
			
		

> Is the ash grate removable? You may be able to get a little more fire box volume by replacing the grate with fire bricks. I thought about doing this with my Keystone, it would give me about a 3" deeper fire box.



I dont believe it is no.


----------



## webby3650 (Jan 14, 2012)

Todd said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you would be using ashpan floor as the firebox floor? Not sure that's a good idea, it's not really designed for that. You may never have a problem, it just seems like 3" wouldn't be worth the risk of causing damage to the stove.


----------



## Todd (Jan 14, 2012)

webby3650 said:
			
		

> Todd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't want to high jack so I started a new thread.
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/88543/


----------



## Bub381 (Jan 15, 2012)

$2210.36 with cast sides.Just looked at the slip.To take out the grate it would include a layer of fire brick to gain those 3"s and that would be nice but don't sound good.


----------



## Bretonburner (Jan 15, 2012)

Consider yourselves lucky in the States. 
We paid $2,730 with cast sides here in Nova Scotia Canada.


----------



## IH3444 (Jan 19, 2012)

This Jotul rangeley F55 is actually the stove I really first wanted. Just a simple high quality welded black steel box, with a good air regulator, and rear vent. I went ahead and bought last year the cast sides F50. Paid $2150 bottom line for it, included tax.  Now the F55 is about that same cost, with no ash pan (-$100?), no baffle plate arrangement with outside handle mechanism (-$100?). No ash grate (-$50?), but I'm going to do as recommended and find a plate to place over my grate, and fill my ash pan with sand. The F55 has no stainless steel cook top with grease channel (-$50?). So all in all I'm happy. The 3.0cuft firebox would be nice, but those are the trade offs. It was mentioned that the top load feature aids with flue cleaning, as well as getting a good draft going with some newspaper. I would think that this basic F55 would have come in at a cost of around $1800-$1850. But with inflation, steel cost, etc looks like it's about the same cost as last years F50. So has anyone priced the 2012 F50 from Jotul? So we can compare it's cost  to the 2012 F55?  The F50 had to have gone up several hundred dollars.

Thanks to all who made such great contributing posts, and web links. I had heard about the F55  last year also. 

The front handle, with improvement, is still kind of a mess. Don't know why Jotul just didn't angle the "improved" handle away from the firebox at a 45 degree angle. 

Best Regards, 

IH3444


----------



## Bub381 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think you were quite generous on the price of the deductions and as of the handle,my thoughts exactly.I wouldn't give up what i have knowing i'd get so little back,i didn't realize till now.Unbelievable.Thanks for the info.1 last thing,if you fill your ashpan with sand you wont need a plate over your grate because the sand will be level with the grate.I know this from leaving my ashpan full and just cleaning the firebox.


----------



## IH3444 (Jan 20, 2012)

Found this ad on web for F50. Must be for the steel sides.
http://www.survivalproducts.com/products/Jotul-F50-TL-Rangeley.html


----------



## Bub381 (Jan 20, 2012)

$100 more for the cast.


----------



## sutphenj (Sep 20, 2017)

I realize this thread is a few years old now.  I'm getting priced $2,650 in Michigan (Sept, 2017) for a F55.   Anyone have any recent prices paid for a f55 for a price check?  Thanks.


----------



## Newburnerwisconsin (Sep 20, 2017)

sutphenj said:


> I realize this thread is a few years old now.  I'm getting priced $2,650 in Michigan (Sept, 2017) for a F55.   Anyone have any recent prices paid for a f55 for a price check?  Thanks.


That's about what I was quoted as well. I hope it can heat 2100 sq. Ft.


----------

